# Diet Coke and Mentos video



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

If you haven't seen this before, prepare to be amazed and amused. This is probably one of the best movies showing the chemical reaction between Diet Coke and Mentos. I'm tempted to try it myself with my grandkids!

http://wm.kusa.gannett.edgestreams.net/news/1125961592491-09-05-05-spanglermentos-4p.wmv


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Holy crap!! !rolling

COOL!!!


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

They were asked on the Today show why they use diet coke. Is there something special about it? Their answer was that sugar-free cola doen't make them all sticky after one of their "experiments". On the Today show, they actually mimiced the Bellagio Fountain in Las Vegas utlizing several botles of of Diet Coke in a timed display.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

These things we put in our gastro-intestional tract, also!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I found an even better one! This requires Apple QuickTime to view. This is the one that mimiccs the fountains at the Bellagio

http://eepybird.com/dcm1.html


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

But don't try this at home ...

http://www.davideodesign.co.uk/pepsigirl.htm


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

ouch!


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

What dementos minds come up with these ideas?:lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Letterman had those guys on his show a while back.


----------

